

Epic: first web browser for India launched - kloc
http://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/internet/article517259.ece

======
tjazz
Screenshot here -> [http://www.pcworld.in/news/indian-startup-launches-epic-
web-...](http://www.pcworld.in/news/indian-startup-launches-epic-web-
browser-29372010)

Feature screenshots + description here -> <http://tech18.com/epic-indian-
mozilla-browser.html>

